
Pushing a Trillion Row Database with GPU Acceleration - Katydid
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/04/26/pushing-trillion-row-database-gpu-acceleration/
======
arnon
Meh. Sponsored article with very little news

~~~
tmostak
I can very much tell you this was not sponsored.

~~~
Katydid
TNP is about the only quality tech reporting left.

